# What is my hen!?!?!



## da_chick_dood (Mar 4, 2015)

I have searched for hours...I have found that it looks like an Austra white but they have red combs and beards.....

Do you know what she is


----------



## da_chick_dood (Mar 4, 2015)

She has feet the same color of the comb


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

She's a Silkie cross. With something single combed and hard feathered lol.


----------



## littlelimabean (Oct 21, 2014)

I love her she is very unique looking! I had a buff orp/ americana mix in the past. I dug her look. looked like a buff had the comb of the americana and layed green eggs. Mom was the buff < dad was the ameircana. she had the blackest eyes. I really like mixed birds. The always tend to live much longer too. Mixed breeds are the best in my opinion..They really tend to live a longer life.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

What a little beauty!!! I'm jealous!


----------

